# صناعة معجون جلي



## روبين (2 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الكرام
اذا ممكن المساعدة عن كيفية صناعة
معجون جلي
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## فيصل التميمي (7 أكتوبر 2006)

kamperlamp+water in deferent percent


----------



## hakam khanfar (5 نوفمبر 2006)

يمكن استخدام سي ام سي مع صوديوم لوريل سولفات مع لورو اميد مع الملح والعطور


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## anasesmael (30 يوليو 2009)

أرجو التفصيل في طريقة صناعة معجون الجلي م وا تحتاجه من آلات 
أيضاً صناعة بوددرة الغسل ( دوا الغسيل .. الدودي سيل بنزن سلفونات الصوديوم )


----------



## نسائم (31 يوليو 2009)

احضرت هذه الطريقة من احدى المشاركات في هذا المنتدى ارجو ان تستفيد منها:
المقادير 
1كغ حمض السلفونيك
125غ هيدروكسيد الصوديوم (قطرونة)
550 غ cmc 
250 غ سلفات لا مائية 
100 غ غليسرين
30 غ عطر النوع حسب الرغبة 

طريقة التحضير 
1 - نذيب ال سي ام سي في 8 كغ ماء وتترك 5 ساعات وتحرك كل فترة ليتم الذوبان بشكل كامل 
2 - يوضع حمض السلفونيك تدريجيا مع التحريك الجيد
3 - يضاف هيدروكسيد الصوديوم بعد حله بماء مالح 375 غ ولا يضاف كله وانما شوي شوي مع اخذ معيار الحموضة كلما اضفت منه
4 - تضاف السلفات والغليسرين والعطر و20 غ من الفورمول للحفظ

مع العلم انا عملنا على تصنيع سائل جلي مشابه خلال دراستنا الجامعية

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

معجون راقي وموضوع راقي شكرا


----------



## jamilaj1 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

كي تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/Asraralmonadifat


----------



## شاهر 22 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير على الموضوع الجيد


----------

